# tools



## dkim91 (Nov 28, 2015)

hey guys, what is the difference with a skate tool and snowboard tool? and can you use a skate tool for a snowboard?


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

The main tool you need for a snowboard is a phillips screwdriver for the binding screws.

some of the screws on the binding itself may be a smaller phillips head as well.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh, I know this one!

Nothing, if its Shaun White!


----------

